

One Millionth Tower - HTML5 Documentary - tyronegcarter
http://highrise.nfb.ca/onemillionthtower

======
mmahemoff
The underlying popcorn.js launch was discussed at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3216043>

------
makmanalp
Nice, but when I hit the pause button the audio does not pause.

